

Show HN: A neat solution to note taking on small screens - Kpourdeilami
http://palmnote.github.io#download

======
atmosx
This is interesting, especially the installation procedure (isn't that kinda
insecure and out of Apple's policy?).

Data is saved on the mobile phone right?

ty

UPDATE: Can't install this on my iPhone unfortunately. Reports an error after
the download is done.

~~~
Kpourdeilami
It is a feature apple provides to beta test the apps but it requires
registering users' udids. I have submitted it to the app store and put that
there until they accept the app. Yep it doesn't work on non-jailbroken devices
because their udids aren't registered.

